# FS - Parting out 1998 740iL



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

i am parting out a 1998 bmw 740il. i have many parts still available. what i dont have are:

front bumper

rear bumper

left side door panels

passenger rear suspension



what i DO have:

cluster, a/c controler, radio all with perfect pixels!!!, actually, on the cluster there is just 1 line that likes to act up every now and then, but otherwise perfect. i just recently replaced the glass lenses on the headlights (not xenon) so they look new. good seats, body panels, and much more. the trans worked excellent and was replaced 80k ago. motor also works perfect. any questions, call me at: 917-299-3207 my name is jerry


----------



## dark night (Jan 2, 2009)

*Tail lamps*

How much for the tail lamps?


----------



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

im looking to get $200 for the pair, again, they are genuine bmw and in mint condition. i will post some pics too.


----------



## josesanabia (Mar 14, 2009)

How Much for the glass lenses?


----------



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

*(((((((( PARTING OUT E38 740IL)))))))) please read, im looking to buy something too*

I am parting out my 1998 bmw 740il. i have a lot of goodies left to sell. the car is black with black leather interior. all the electronics inside work perfectly with no missing pixels on any of the displays, (radio, cluster, a/c control). well, actually, the cluster display has a line that likes to act up every now and then, but its almost always working perfectly, i couldnt even get it to do it so i could take a pic of it. i know i dont have much history on here, and i can understand if someone doesnt want to buy from someone they dont know, i can understand, ive been burned too. if it makes any difference, i have an ebay store and im starting to list alot of the parts on there so you can contact me first and ill list anything you're looking for. but, if you are local to me, i live in connecticut, you are more than welcome to come see the car/parts for yourself and buy in person. also, im looking to buy a non working transmission for a 2002 x5 4.6is, so, if you have one or know anyone who does, get back to me.

*i dont spend too much time on the computer so if you like, please call me at 917-299-3207. thanks, -jerry*

P.S. ive added a couple of pics of just some of the stuff i have


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

how much for the corner lights?


----------



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

*smoked corner lights*

hey, im trying to remeber where i got them in the first place. if i remeber right, i only paid like $30 each, i think it was ebay, but im not sure. if ya want them, i can sell the pair for $40 and ill cover the shipping. lemme know if ur interested, ill give ya my paypal info and we can take it from there thanks


----------



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

*lenses*

im selling the whole headlight assembly. like i said the lenses were replaced not too long ago and they show very little signs of wear (those very little chips from highway driving) but they still look good. call me we can work something out

thanks


----------



## mmayel (Jul 10, 2009)

hello , i just bought a 740il that im trying to restore a little bit. How much for the front seats and are they power with heat and memory, and are they in good shape black leather? I also need a drivers side headlight lense how much for that. I also could you use the emblem on your hood, mines a little scratched up. I wish you still had your bumper cause thats one of the peices i need. Please contact me when you get a chance.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You should call the original poster in case he doesn't get a chance to read the boards right away.


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

rizvanisela said:


> hey, im trying to remeber where i got them in the first place. if i remeber right, i only paid like $30 each, i think it was ebay, but im not sure. if ya want them, i can sell the pair for $40 and ill cover the shipping. lemme know if ur interested, ill give ya my paypal info and we can take it from there thanks


ok $40 it is.let me have your paypal.


----------



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

i only have the passenger front seat in black. the leather is in great shape. and all the pwer functions work perfectly.it is power and heated.the only thigs wrong with it are the plastic cover on the outside of the seat is broken on the tab where it mounts behind the seat, and i belive it needs to have the seat occupancy sensor replaced cause it throws an air bag light on. ill take $150 for the seat. i have the drivers side headlight but i will only sell it complete, im askin $100 for that. as for the emblems, i think you can those at any dealer for around 10 bucks brand new, but i could be wrong. u should call and find out. my number is posted on this thread, call me if you like. thanks


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

how much for the instrument cluster/speedo?i forgot to ask for that before.


----------



## rizvanisela (Jun 18, 2009)

i have the cluster listed on ebay for $199 buy it now, ill try to put up a link but i dont know if it will work, i guess try to copy and paste it. thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...354269535&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

got the corner lights yesterday.thank you


----------

